
Symfony2: 2.0 RC1 released - websirnik
http://symfony.com/blog/symfony2-2-0-rc1-released
======
steipete
I tried out Symfony (1.x) and I'm thankful for it. It's madness drove me to
Rails, where I built some amazing stuff with! It was the entry drug that
brought me over from php to the great (but at first sight scary) land of Ruby.

~~~
dumbphone
I agree with your stance on Symfony, but it's important to realize that not
every PHP framework is like that. Symfony adds a lot of complexity that
doesn't necessarily mean lower development time or later flexibility - whereas
many other PHP frameworks take a much simpler approach.

TL;DR: The problem is with Symfony, not PHP as a whole.

~~~
barendt
Is there another PHP framework you would recommend? I'm about to start looking
at Symfony as a replacement for our aging, home-grown PHP framework. I'm
partial to Django, but since PHP is a requirement I could use thoughts on PHP
alternatives.

~~~
noodle
i prefer CodeIgniter, myself, when doing PHP development. i like it because it
doesn't force you into anything, but if you want to use its helpful features,
you can.

~~~
DanHulton
Also examine Kohana - originally an offshoot of CodeIgniter, the 3.1 branch is
an entirely different animal.

Kohana is more of a "toolkit" kind of framework, where most of the components
only rely on a few base classes, but are otherwise surprisingly decoupled.

------
mpunaskar
I like both codeigniter & cakephp.

codeigniter is super easy and joy to work with. 1> simple 2> great
documentation (most amazing docs i have seen so far) + forum 3> you can not go
wrong , its so easy to write apps using it

cakephp because of 1> "bake" utility to generate code from looking at table 2>
easy to access database using models classes 3> built in auth component (and
few other components at cake bakery)

never needed to look at anywhere else ;)

------
SolarUpNote
HTTP cache seems to be an important part of Symfony2. Does anyone have
experience with that? (either in Symfony or another framework)

Is that the preferred caching method these days?

~~~
DuoSRX
It's more than important in Symfony2, it's actually the only way to cache data
(beside of course memcache etc). And even if you don't have a reverse proxy
like Varnish to fully leverage HTTP caching, there is a built-in reverse
proxy.

